# MI PRIMERA VEZ EN BOLSA :ING broker naranja ¿ operar con ellos?



## arrobando (20 Jul 2011)

Me presento , soy Ara , llevo tiempo con vosotros pero en la oscuridad . 
Tengo 18000 euros con los que he decidido probar suerte en bolsa , es un dinero del cual puedo disponer a largo plazo ya que tal y como esta el mundo del ladrillo de momento me olvido de hipotecarme y sigo rezando para que la burbuja estalle.......
Despues de leeros he pensado en valores como santander y BBVA cuando esten sobre los 6.5 y en sacryr valleh cuando bajen ¿que os parecen estos valores para primera incrusion en el mundillo este ? 

Ahora mi duda ¿ contrato cuenta broker naranja de ing? cobran 5€ +0,25 de efectivo al comprar o vender, , pero luego note cobran por mantenimiento, custodia, tarifas, corretajes, cobro de dividendos etc etc a 0€ ¿es esto mucho o poco en comisiones?

Anda, una mano 
Nos vemos 
Ara


----------



## AssGaper (20 Jul 2011)

pues si son 5 € etc esta bien. Los precios rondan entre los 9€-12€ la orden en total.


----------



## arrobando (20 Jul 2011)

¿invertirias en los valores citados moviendome en esos precios Assgaper?


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jul 2011)

De los que he visto para "no profesionales" y planteandoselo a largo plazo es el que más me ha convencido.

No tiene CFDs ni es adecuado para intradía pero para comprar acciones y rentabilizarlas por dividendos y a largo plazo es el que yo voy a utilizar.

No obstante, si vas a comprar acciones de bancos, yo te sugeriría pasarte antes por una oficina de dichos bancos y preguntarles cuanto te llevarían por usar su broker para comprar sus acciones. Lo digo porque parece que santander si usas su broker para sus acciones también te da mejores condiciones (claro que te limitas a comprar santanderes)... NOTA: es un comentario de un amigo, desconozco las condiciones/limitaciones detalladas, pero por preguntar no pierdes nada, y si algún conforero puede ampliar información, será de agradecer.


----------



## arrobando (20 Jul 2011)

Gracias Burbujilismo , pero ¿ me obligarian a abrir cuenta con ellos ? si es asi , paso .


----------



## jjsuamar (20 Jul 2011)

Si domicilias nómina te cobrarán: 0€ + 0,2% por operación. Llama por teléfono al broker de ing.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jul 2011)

arrobando dijo:


> Gracias Burbujilismo , pero ¿ me obligarian a abrir cuenta con ellos ? si es asi , paso .



Ni idea, ya te digo que es un rumor que me ha llegado, no puedo detallarte más.


----------



## ferengi (20 Jul 2011)

si tienes 1000 acciones de santander, santander no te cobra por sus acciones y si quieres comprar mas tampoco, lo mismo creo que pasa en bbva.


----------



## arrobando (20 Jul 2011)

Tenia pensado ademas sacar la nomina de los de la banca civiva , que me tienen enfadada enfadada y pillar algun regalito de esos que ofrecen los bancos por ser sus amigos pero llevarmela a ing tampoco estaria mal , eso si sin permanenecias, voy a darles un toque
Gracias jjsuamar


----------



## arrobando (20 Jul 2011)

Tambien hablare con los del BBVA y del Santarder , lo unico, que me frena es que tarden tiempo en dar la orden de venta y de compra o ¿ puedo hacer yo las operaciones desde mi casa? . Espero comprar cuando bajen y eso supongo que es mas facil hacerlo desde casa que localizando a los del banco para dar la orden ¿ no?

Ademas tengo una sensacion de engañada cada vez que me acerco a un banco.Sera que soy joven y no impongo respeto.............
En principio serian 6000 euros para cada valor: bbva santander y sacryr valleh
y ¿una buena pagina pasa seguir los valores?
Gracias Ferengi


----------



## Francisco Garcia Muñoz (20 Jul 2011)

Invierte esos 18.000 euros en oro o plata o si no lo necesitas abre un deposito de fondo de plazo medio de 2% en algun banco,eso es lo que haría yo.


----------



## juanrana (20 Jul 2011)

Si lo que buscas es a largo plazo ING es buen broker. No te cobran custodia ni por dividendos. Creo que BBVA y Santander son una buena opción para ello, aunque no sé hasta que punto bajarán. El IBEX lleva un tiempo cayendo a pesar del día de hoy.


----------



## japiluser (20 Jul 2011)

arrobando dijo:


> Tambien hablare con los del BBVA y del Santarder , lo unico, que me frena es que tarden tiempo en dar la orden de venta y de compra o ¿ puedo hacer yo las operaciones desde mi casa? . Espero comprar cuando bajen y eso supongo que es mas facil hacerlo desde casa que localizando a los del banco para dar la orden ¿ no?
> 
> Ademas tengo una sensacion de engañada cada vez que me acerco a un banco.Sera que soy joven y no impongo respeto.............
> En principio serian 6000 euros para cada valor: bbva santander y sacryr valleh
> ...



Al santander no le entro hasta que este por debajo de 4 leuros. Dicho está..... a 3,99 le meto todo el disponible que tenga pero... primero que llegue allí.
pd: si no llega o sube pues a joderse tocan ...pero otras oportunidades habrá!


----------



## Fetuccini (21 Jul 2011)

arrobando dijo:


> Me presento , soy Ara , llevo tiempo con vosotros pero en la oscuridad .
> Tengo 18000 euros con los que he decidido *probar suerte en bolsa* , es un dinero del cual puedo disponer a largo plazo ya que tal y como esta el mundo del ladrillo de momento me olvido de hipotecarme y sigo rezando para que la burbuja estalle.......
> Despues de leeros he pensado en valores como santander y BBVA cuando esten sobre los 6.5 y en sacryr valleh cuando bajen ¿*que os parecen estos valores para primera incrusion en el mundillo este* ?
> 
> ...



Si estás empezando, aléjate de Bancos e Inmobiliarias españoles. Punto. Creo que es el mejor consejo que puedo darte, y en el principal encontrarás miles y miles de mensajes que apoyan esta afirmación.

Por ejemplo, en los últimos 5 años, los únicos valores del Ibex que están en verde son: Abengoa, Amadeus, Grifols, Iberia, Inditex, OHL, Red Eléctrica, Técnicas Reunidas y Telefónica. Pienso que cualquier chica hubiese sabido ver que Inditex "iba p'arriba" en su momento, y llevarse unas buenas plusvalías, con un negocio muchísimo más sólido que Banca e Inmobiliarias, y si en lugar de haber convencido a su chico para comprarse un zulo lo hubiese hecho comprarse acciones....

Después, el broker de ING no tiene rival para ir a largo-larguísimo plazo (buy-and-hold), pero si vas a tradear o tienes pensado comprar a 7 para vender a 7.10, olvídate de este broker porque te saldrá muy caro. Además, tiene muy poquitas opciones, y más baratos hay mejores brokers por ahí con más mercados y más opciones.


----------



## arrobando (21 Jul 2011)

GARACIAS A TODOS: FETUCCINI , SOLIDO , JUANRANA JAPILUSR Y FRANCISCO GARCIA MUÑOZ.........Y A TODOS LOS DEMAS

Tendre en mente tus consejos Fetuccini intentare alejarme de los bancos y las inmobiliarias pero eso me complica donde invertir el dinero porque tenia los valores antes citados en mente, lo que si me niego es meter mi dinero en un fondo al 2%, eso no , que estoy enfadada con los bancos...........

La opcion de japiluser con el santander por debajo de 3.99 , aunque sea banca parece intereante 

Oye ¿cuales son los otros brokes con mas mercado y mas opciones como los que cita Fetuccini?

Por cierto ayer comente en casa mi intencion de invertir en bolsa y se agarraron la manos a la cabeza!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mis padres son conservadores en la inversion,con la imagen de que el banco es tu amigo , ese amigo que nunca te fallara, con el mensaje que con el dinero no se juega.Como la cague tengo discurso para el resto de mis dias :bla::bla::bla::bla: :bla: 
Por cierto ellos han llegado a la conclusion de que ni vosotros ni el foro sois una buena influencia para mi :XX::XX:

Besos y nos vemos

Ara


----------



## Fetuccini (21 Jul 2011)

arrobando dijo:


> GARACIAS A TODOS: FETUCCINI , SOLIDO , JUANRANA JAPILUSR Y FRANCISCO GARCIA MUÑOZ.........Y A TODOS LOS DEMAS
> 
> Tendre en mente tus consejos Fetuccini intentare alejarme de los bancos y las inmobiliarias pero eso me complica donde invertir el dinero porque tenia los valores antes citados en mente, lo que si me niego es meter mi dinero en un fondo al 2%, eso no , que estoy enfadada con los bancos...........
> 
> ...



Recibirás consejos muchísimo mejores si nos dices qué quieres hacer en Bolsa. ¿Comprar y mantener? ¿Largo plazo (> 5 años)? ¿Medio plazo (1-4 años)? ¿Corto plazo (< 1 año)? ¿Trading? ¿Rentabilidad por dividendo? ¿España o Mundial?

Una pequeña lista de brokers online:

Mejores Brokers Online del mercado español | Mejores Brokers


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Jul 2011)

Y como veis el fondo naranja IBEX? Sigue la evolucion del ibex, con los dividendos incluidos y tiene un 1% de gestion, sin comisiones de suscripcion y reembolso.


----------



## Princess Miyu (22 Jul 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y como veis el fondo naranja IBEX? Sigue la evolucion del ibex, con los dividendos incluidos y tiene un 1% de gestion, sin comisiones de suscripcion y reembolso.



A ver si me podeis aclarar una duda , el % por gestion ¿Cuando lo cobran? Al comprar?, Al vender?, periodicamente por mantenerlo?


----------



## arrobando (22 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini , te cuento mis planes, bueno , realmente no se si tengo planes , lo que quiero es ganar dinero con mi dinero y no que los bancos ganen dinero con mi dinero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!No se si a eso se le puede llamar plan , pero eso es lo que tengo en mente . 
Tengo todo el tiempo del mundo para invertir y todo el tiempo para vender 
En principio entre 6-12 meses - Ibex 35 porque el resto de valores me quedan gigannnnnnnnnnnntes
Gracias por la lista de broker
Besos
Ara


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (22 Jul 2011)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Y18jIMMNoHA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Fetuccini (22 Jul 2011)

arrobando dijo:


> Fetuccini , te cuento mis planes, bueno , realmente no se si tengo planes , lo que quiero es ganar dinero con mi dinero y no que los bancos ganen dinero con mi dinero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!No se si a eso se le puede llamar plan , pero eso es lo que tengo en mente .
> Tengo todo el tiempo del mundo para invertir y todo el tiempo para vender
> En principio entre 6-12 meses - Ibex 35 porque el resto de valores me quedan gigannnnnnnnnnnntes
> Gracias por la lista de broker
> ...



El banco va a ganar siempre: en Bolsa te van a crujir en comisiones .

Para compra-ventas en una ventana de menos de 12 meses, quizás otros brokers que cobren custodia pero tengan menos comisiones de compra-venta te irían mejor. Estaría en el límite, pero con el de ING tampoco quedarías muy mal. Eso sí, si empiezan a temblarte las piernas y le das a "vender" si a los 10 días pierdes el 5%, el de ING no te sirve por las comisiones.

Lo que no entiendo es que los otros valores te vayan grandes. A mí me están dando muchas más alegrías las Blue Chips (grandes empresas) americanas y alemanas que algunas españolas. Por ejemplo, hace 2 años me compré un buen paquete de Cocacola a $42 la acción, y mi plan es tenerlas para siempre. ¿Hay algún valor en el Ibex comparable? ¡Ojalá que lo hubiese, me habría ahorrado unos euros en comisiones!

Alguien pregunta por los fondos. Cualquiera de los tres indexados de ING están bien. Las comisiones no son de las más bajas del mercado, pero para quien tenga la cuenta nómina son muy cómodos. YO personalmente no metería en el Ibex-35, por la situación de España: los mejores valores están también representados en el Stoxx50, y te libras de la peor Banca y las Inmobiliarias españolas. A cambio metes las mejores industriales francesas, alemanas e italianas. O también puedes meter en el SP500, que está tremendamente diversificado en sectores. Para quien esté empezando es la mejor opción, desde luego.

Las comisiones de los fondos se calculan diariamente. Por ejemplo, tienes una comisión de gestión del 1%, y metes 10.000€: cada día que tengas el fondo, te cobran el 1% de 10.000€ / 365, unos 27 céntimos diarios para un total de 100€ anuales. Bueno, no te los cobran, se quitan de lo que te darían por tu inversión: si el índice no sube ni baja ni se cobrasen dividendos, irían bajando tus 10.000€ a razón de 27 céntimos diarios. Nada de comprar "el día después del cobro de la comisión" y "vender el día antes", jeje.


----------



## Yo2k1 (22 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> El banco va a ganar siempre: en Bolsa te van a crujir en comisiones .
> 
> Para compra-ventas en una ventana de menos de 12 meses, quizás otros brokers que cobren custodia pero tengan menos comisiones de compra-venta te irían mejor. Estaría en el límite, pero con el de ING tampoco quedarías muy mal. Eso sí, si empiezan a temblarte las piernas y le das a "vender" si a los 10 días pierdes el 5%, el de ING no te sirve por las comisiones.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo. Por que con la cuenta nomina? No da igual teniendo solamente la naranja?
En el fondo SP500 no se corre quizas mas riesgo que en stock50 por el cambio EUR/USD?


----------



## Fetuccini (22 Jul 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo. Por que con la cuenta nomina? No da igual teniendo solamente la naranja?
> En el fondo SP500 no se corre quizas mas riesgo que en stock50 por el cambio EUR/USD?



Bueno, no quería ser tan específico, no tengo ni idea de si se puede tener broker ING sin cuenta nómina: yo tengo ambos. Dejémoslo en "ser ya cliente", porque lo que creo que no puedes es contratar sólo el broker de ING.

Después, respecto al riesgo del cambio... pues también entra en los cálculos. Si crees que hoy está muy caro el dólar, no vas a comprar SP500 (¡ni tampoco Cocacola!). Aún así, esto va más de economías que de cambio de moneda (en mi opinión): supongamos que hay una inflación de un día para otro del 100% en USA, lo normal es que las acciones dupliquen su precio, que el SP500 duplique su valor... pero que te den exactamente lo mismo en euros que antes de la inflación, ceteris paribus. Más que riesgo sería incertidumbre, pero vamos, cada uno tiene que hacerse responsable de lo suyo: si no quieres riesgo-moneda, quédate en Europa.


----------



## arrobando (23 Jul 2011)

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1OL-AMKJqAc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Me gusta tu vision feticcini , ahora solo me queda "iluminarme". 
Pero me gusta tu vision............
Ara


----------



## Rilakkuma (24 Jul 2011)

Yo lo uso a veces porque tengo la oferta de quitar los 5€ y solo te lo recomiendo en largo plazo y en compras pequeñas. En esas condiciones es muy muy rentable porque no hay gastos de mantenimiento. Te haces una cartera pequeña de valores en los que confies, compras y te olvidas.

Para todo lo demás es un asco. Ni siquiera tiene tiempo real, ni futuros ni opciones, casi nada de valores extranjeros, para cantidades altas no merece la pena porque la comisión te sube mucho....


----------



## arrobando (24 Jul 2011)

Ke triste es esto de no saber que hacer con los euros

Ara


----------



## burbufilia (25 Jul 2011)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> De los que he visto para "no profesionales" y planteandoselo a largo plazo es el que más me ha convencido.
> 
> No tiene CFDs ni es adecuado para intradía pero para comprar acciones y rentabilizarlas por dividendos y a largo plazo es el que yo voy a utilizar.
> 
> No obstante, si vas a comprar acciones de bancos, yo te sugeriría pasarte antes por una oficina de dichos bancos y preguntarles cuanto te llevarían por usar su broker para comprar sus acciones. Lo digo porque parece que santander si usas su broker para sus acciones también te da mejores condiciones (claro que te limitas a comprar santanderes)... NOTA: es un comentario de un amigo, desconozco las condiciones/limitaciones detalladas, pero por preguntar no pierdes nada, y si algún conforero puede ampliar información, será de agradecer.



Para comprar Santanderes, lo mejor es comprarlo en la sucursal si se es cliente. La razón es que por tener un número determinado de acciones, no cobran mantenimiento de la cuenta. Tampoco hay comisiones de mantenimiento, ni custodia, ni leches por las acciones. La compra es más barata, y el plan de reinversión del dividendo remunera el remanente al 10% TAE, para que la compra de acciones con lo cobrado del dividendo no se la coman los cánones de bolsa. 

Yo ahora no soy cliente de SAN y las he comprado por ING. Porque también os digo que no vale la pena hacerse adrede cliente del Santander para comprar. 

Para ir a largo plazo, ING está MUY BIEN. Yo las tengo aquí. Cuando "en mis tiempos", me movía más a corto plazo, operaba con Renta4.

Para el corto plazo, es una piltrafa. Si bien hay tiempo real cuando estás en el trámite de compra, no hay tiempo real de cara a ver las posiciones y prepararte para un intradía o posicionarte por análisis técnico a corto plazo.

Simplemente está pensado para el que quiera ahorrar con acciones. Pero en absoluto sacarse un extra en bolsa al mes operando p'acá y p'allá, ni mucho menos.


----------



## burbufilia (25 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Alguien pregunta por los fondos. Cualquiera de los tres indexados de ING están bien. Las comisiones no son de las más bajas del mercado, pero para quien tenga la cuenta nómina son muy cómodos.



Hola,

El fondo del Ibex, si no me lo explicaron mal, es un atraco a mano armada porque está indiciado al Ibex, pero no sus dividendos. No sé si estoy diciendo una barbaridad, pero así me lo explicaron desde ING. 

Es decir, si se juntan un día eléctricas, telefónica, y algunos bancos en un reparto reparto de dividendo y con ello baja el Ibex un 0,5%, ese 0,5% te lo comes con patatas porque no cobras los dividendos de sus valores.

Para eso, mejor especular con derivados de Ibex, que sí descuentan la pérdida de valor por los días de reparto de dividendos de los valores más gordos.


----------



## pedrot (25 Jul 2011)

Yo veo de aficionados comprar acciones en un banco, mucho mejor en un broker donde puedas dar órdenes en tiempo real, poner stop loss...etc


----------



## Fetuccini (25 Jul 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El fondo del Ibex, si no me lo explicaron mal, es un atraco a mano armada porque está indiciado al Ibex, pero no sus dividendos. No sé si estoy diciendo una barbaridad, pero así me lo explicaron desde ING.
> 
> ...



Si te miras el informe semestral (http://www.ingdirect.es/fondos-inversion/pdf/FNI35_Inf_Semestral.pdf), en la página 3 verás que el fondo incluye el pago de dividendos. Si bien no distribuye el pago del dividendo, se añade (más o menos el 2%) al valor patrimonial del fondo. Esto normalmente lo hacen todos los indexados, o sería un atraco de la leche.


----------



## Fetuccini (25 Jul 2011)

pedrot dijo:


> Yo veo de aficionados comprar acciones en un banco, mucho mejor en un broker donde puedas dar órdenes en tiempo real, poner stop loss...etc



Aficcionados como Buffett. Creo que hablamos de cosas diferentes. Yo he metido órdenes que tardaron varios días en ejecutarse, cuando una acción anda rondando un precio que me interesa le pongo la orden limitada y a esperar, a veces entra y a veces no, ¿para qué quiero tiempo real? ¡Claro que para eso hay que saber valorar la empresa!


----------



## burbufilia (25 Jul 2011)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Si te miras el informe semestral (http://www.ingdirect.es/fondos-inversion/pdf/FNI35_Inf_Semestral.pdf), en la página 3 verás que el fondo incluye el pago de dividendos. Si bien no distribuye el pago del dividendo, se añade (más o menos el 2%) al valor patrimonial del fondo. Esto normalmente lo hacen todos los indexados, o sería un atraco de la leche.



Ya decía yo, pero de todas formas, si añaden un 2%, sigue siendo un atraco, porque la RPD del Ibex debe de estar por encima del 3% ahora mismo, no? Sólo con lo que remuneran TEF, SAN y BBVA, eléctricas y REP...


----------



## Fetuccini (25 Jul 2011)

burbufilia dijo:


> Ya decía yo, pero de todas formas, si añaden un 2%, sigue siendo un atraco, porque la RPD del Ibex debe de estar por encima del 3% ahora mismo, no? Sólo con lo que remuneran TEF, SAN y BBVA, eléctricas y REP...



No tengo ni idea . También hay que tener en cuenta los que no remuneran nada, y que lastran el porcentaje agregado. El año pasado y el anterior muchísimas empresas recortaron su dividendo. Pero vamos, no controlo el Fondo en cuestión ni conozco la rentabilidad por dividendo del Ibex.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (25 Jul 2011)

Si no sabes no te metas (te lo digo por dolorosa experiencia). Ing te vale para largo plazo (que es lo que te va a pasar)

Yo te recomiendo que antes de invertir valores la gran volatibilidad que hay en la bolsa (todo el mundo esta en corto) y en que si te dedicas a esto que sea las 24 h del dia.


----------



## jamesito (26 Jul 2011)

A mi me ha quedado claro segun vuestros comentarios que el broker de ING es bueno a medio y largo plazo.

Para intradia cual me recomendais entonces??


----------



## Fetuccini (26 Jul 2011)

jamesito dijo:


> A mi me ha quedado claro segun vuestros comentarios que el broker de ING es bueno a medio y largo plazo.
> 
> Para intradia cual me recomendais entonces??



Yo aquí no te puedo ayudar, que no hago trading. Aunque lo normal es que buscases las mínimas comisiones por compra-venta, aunque te cascasen en custodia, cobro de dividendo, ampliaciones de capital... porque es algo que no harías. Y que además te ofrezcan Tiempo Real sin cobrarte un plus (o al menos no mucho plus), y el máximo número de mercados posibles, para aprovechar la volatilidad allí donde esté.

Renta 4: http://www.r4.com/resources/pdf/hoja-comisiones.pdf
SelfBank: Cotizaciones, valores de bolsa… toda la información sobre las tarifas del mercado bolsa

Una última recomendación: no hagas intradía (ya sé que no me harás caso).


----------



## jamesito (26 Jul 2011)

Ok gracias, de momento solo me estaba informando, asi que si te haré caso, ya que soy novato pero prudente, la unica operacion que he hecho fue el 12 de julio, compre Telefonica a 15,586€ y pude haber vendido a 16.45€ pero no lo hize, y ahora me arrepiento xD ya que parece que va cayendo en picado.

PD: Creo que hacer trading en una bolsa bajista, es más dificil que hacerlo en una que no este bajando.


----------



## arrobando (28 Jul 2011)

Gracias a todos por vuestras visiones , yo sigo pensando............
Ya os contare como acaba esto.
Besos , nos vemos 
Ara


----------



## Warren Buffett (30 Ene 2013)

Para mí, de todos los brókers online que he analizado, el bróker naranja de ing direct es el que me parece más atractivo para los inversores a largo plazo. Lo mejor es que carece de comisión de custodia si se realiza una operación cada 6 meses.

Aquí os dejo mi análisis completo:

Análisis de la nuevas tarifas del Broker Naranja de ING DirectAcademia de Inversión – Aprende value investing desde cero


----------



## Algas (30 Ene 2013)

Warren Buffett dijo:


> Para mí, de todos los brókers online que he analizado, el bróker naranja de ing direct es el que me parece más atractivo para los inversores a largo plazo. Lo mejor es que carece de comisión de custodia si se realiza una operación cada 6 meses.
> 
> Aquí os dejo mi análisis completo:
> 
> Análisis de la nuevas tarifas del Broker Naranja de ING DirectAcademia de Inversión – Aprende value investing desde cero



Lo cierto es que me estoy planteando empezar con una estrategia a largo plazo y este artículo me aclara bastantes cosas. Aún así no sé si decantarme por el broker naranja o si irme a una plataforma tipo clicktrade :


----------



## Rober7 (31 Ene 2013)

Yo en bolsa nunca me plantearía una estrategia que no fuera a largo plazo.


----------



## Algas (31 Ene 2013)

Rober7 dijo:


> Yo en bolsa nunca me plantearía una estrategia que no fuera a largo plazo.



¿Podrías decirme qué broker o plataforma utilizas?
Gracias.


----------



## Warren Buffett (31 Ene 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Lo cierto es que me estoy planteando empezar con una estrategia a largo plazo y este artículo me aclara bastantes cosas. Aún así no sé si decantarme por el broker naranja o si irme a una plataforma tipo clicktrade :



Mi próximo análisis seguramente será de Click Trade. Lo compartiré en el foro cuando lo termine.


----------



## Ereser (1 Feb 2013)

El problema es que si entras en bolsa sin unos conocimientos mínimos eres carne de cañón, en bolsa no se entra a "probar suerte"....abre una cuenta en dolares, compra y espera 6 meses.


----------



## Ereser (1 Feb 2013)

La bolsa a largo plazo es lo mismo que elegir una muerte lenta para tus ahorros...selecciona empresas con buenos diferenciales, que hayan tenido algún problema temporal y mete todo....no deberías mantener una inversión más de 6 meses


----------



## Warren Buffett (20 May 2013)

Ereser dijo:


> La bolsa a largo plazo es lo mismo que elegir una muerte lenta para tus ahorros...selecciona empresas con buenos diferenciales, que hayan tenido algún problema temporal y mete todo....no deberías mantener una inversión más de 6 meses



No estoy de acuerdo. De hecho, las cifras hablan solas:

La rentabilidad de la bolsa en cifras históricasAcademia de Inversión – Aprende value investing desde cero


----------



## Robopoli (21 May 2013)

Mi consejo después de sufrir en mis propias carnes eso de vamos a probar suerte: Diversifica. Usa ETFs y olvídate de fondos gestionados o valores sueltos. Tienes ETFs que replican el mercado global de bolsa, bonos, materiales, ... y que están sobradamente probados a lo largo de los años.
Como broker para cacharrera intradía y quitar ansias ludopáticas, Plus500 puede estar bien aunque mejor cantidades pequeñas por el apalancamiento que meten. Para inversiones convencionales a largo plazo yo uso Selfbank. No cobran custodia y si seleccionas valores dentro del mercado español creo que cobran 2,95 de comisión + 1,45 de custodia y 2€ por venta pero no cobran custodia hasta 2014.
Suerte


----------



## Warren Buffett (22 May 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mi consejo después de sufrir en mis propias carnes eso de vamos a probar suerte: Diversifica. Usa ETFs y olvídate de fondos gestionados o valores sueltos. Tienes ETFs que replican el mercado global de bolsa, bonos, materiales, ... y que están sobradamente probados a lo largo de los años.
> Como broker para cacharrera intradía y quitar ansias ludopáticas, Plus500 puede estar bien aunque mejor cantidades pequeñas por el apalancamiento que meten. Para inversiones convencionales a largo plazo yo uso Selfbank. No cobran custodia y si seleccionas valores dentro del mercado español creo que cobran 2,95 de comisión + 1,45 de custodia y 2€ por venta pero no cobran custodia hasta 2014.
> Suerte



Yo he analizado Self Bank y la verdad es que no lo recomiendo. Esta fue mi conclusión:

_Tras analizar sus tarifas, comisiones y condiciones, no me ha parecido interesante la oferta de Self Bank. Para empezar, sus tarifas para operar en bolsa son muy engorrosas, variando mucho de un mercado a otro. Sus precios tampoco son especialmente competitivos y en las condiciones para la supresión de la comisión de custodia me parecen excesivas.

Además, existen otros pequeños detalles que he ido comentando a lo largo de análisis, como son el precio de las fotocopias o el hecho de no poder operar por internet en el MAB, además de hacerlo a un precio superior, que contribuyen a que Self Bank no sea una opción para mí, por lo que, por el momento, sigo decantándome por el Broker Naranja de ING Direct como mejor opción para los inversores a largo plazo._

Aquí os dejo el análisis completo:

http://www.academiadeinversion.com/analisis-tarifas-comisiones-de-self-bank/


----------

